# Filming Xbox game footage - Cod: MW2



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to record all of my games and then edit them into Melee type videos for advice and how to's etc etc.

I don't want to use a camera and want it directly recorded if you get what i mean.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Hi mate, Limexb360 sell video capture cards for this specific reason. I fancy one myself!:thumb:

http://www.limexb360.co.uk/category/Video_Capture_Devices,i.html


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

got round to recording any games yet ?


----------

